# Service Upgrade Question



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The old service is 40 amps? If that is all that is going in there than you can used a dp 40 breaker and use one side and you will not need a main breaker kit. If they are going to upgrade then once you get over 6 breakers then a main breaker kit is necessary. Personally I would put it in now.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BTW, the services are pretty much the same for residence and commercial. The only difference is the service conductor allowances for resi work


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

how much is the breaker and kit?


----------



## waterdog (May 13, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The old service is 40 amps? If that is all that is going in there than you can used a dp 40 breaker and use one side and you will not need a main breaker kit. If they are going to upgrade then once you get over 6 breakers then a main breaker kit is necessary. Personally I would put it in now.



The house is over 80 years old and currently unoccupied. There 4 circuits feeding the house. He pulled a permit to upgrade to a 200 amp service, city required no drawings.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

with wiring that old it may not be sufficient for a 200 amp service
an insulation test is in order here 
or a complete rewire to bring everything up to code.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That model all in one should come with a 200 amp main.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

waterdog said:


> I am a commercial electrician, I typically don't mess with residential work except for some family and some friends. A buddy is looking to upgrade his momma's old house. It currently has a 120volt 40 amp screw in fuse disco switch. Do to clearance issues with gas meter I am looking to install the service panel I have linked to. This panel as indicated is CSED, it does not have the 200 amp main breaker in the kit. Do I have to buy a separate kit to bolt the main breaker on the bussing or do I simply install a 200 amp breaker on a space. I am not finding any 200 amp breaker that will snap into a space.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...RCH=RV-_-RV_nav_plp_rr-2-_-NA-_-100160711-_-N
> 
> ...


There is no 40 amp, 120 volt, two wire service. There was no 40 amp, plug fuses. What you're referring to, is a 30 amp, two wire service.
I personally, wouldn't install a 200 amp, 120, 240 volt service. A 100 amp panel, would be enough, unless the local code requires a 200 amp minimum service.


----------



## waterdog (May 13, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> That model all in one should come with a 200 amp main.


Yup, figured it out.


----------



## waterdog (May 13, 2008)

retiredsparktech said:


> There is no 40 amp, 120 volt, two wire service. There was no 40 amp, plug fuses. What you're referring to, is a 30 amp, two wire service.
> I personally, wouldn't install a 200 amp, 120, 240 volt service. A 100 amp panel, would be enough, unless the local code requires a 200 amp minimum service.


 
Like I said, I don't mess with residential much

The house will be renovated, there is an additional building on the property that will become a work shop.


----------

